# Clubs/Trainers in Bakersfield or Fresno, California?



## GSROTTS (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey guys!

Just wanted to know if anyone can recommend a club or trainer to me between Bakersfield-Fresno, California?

I am located in Bakersfield, but would be willing to travel up to 2 hours away.


Thanks in advance

Nick


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi Nick,

There are quite a few clubs in the area, I believe. Do you do helper work or are you interested in learning?


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Joel Moroe in Delhi.


----------



## joshcooper901 (May 7, 2016)

Joel Monroe is the correct name he runs two training facilities and is very well known in the sport. Check wild west dog club or way out west schutzhund club one is Bakersfield\Delano one is near Turlock in a town called Delhi

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

